# Caymen S v TTS v Z4M



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Basically looking at a possible replacement for my 225 and will have around 15k to spend, been looking at these at the minute, they seem pretty good value cars now. I don't want convertibles only coupes and just looking for a nice powerful, comfortable car thats not going to break the bank  .

If anyone has owned one of the above can give some info on what to look for, good and bad points etc it would be appreciated and just peoples opinions to feel free to thrown them out here. (Yes I know there might be slight bias towards the TT being on here an all lol )


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Z4MC

Very rare cars, and quick. Engine sound is amazing.

Quite expensive to run (22mpg), £450+ VED and the inspection 2 service is about £1k from a main dealer

Think you may struggle to get one (sub 70k miles) for £15k as they seem to be appreciating now.

Interior is a little bland though as it hasn't changed from 2003

And if you are into modding then that will be very expensive. E.g £8k for a charger

Senwar, a member on the forum used to have one.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

DPG said:


> Z4MC
> 
> Very rare cars, and quick. Engine sound is amazing.
> 
> ...


Yep, I had a Z4MC from 03/07 to 06/09. Greatest car I've ever owned still to this day. Gorgeous looking (IMO), very rare as DPG says and stick some CSL's on and it looks beautiful. This was mine:










As stated though, expensive to run but for me pound for pound, just brilliant. I'd love to own another one day.

Also agree with the interior comment although the carbon interior in the M is lovely. Would aim for one with Nav if possible as it makes the dash a lot better even though its not the best nav.

Best points - the sound. Its just phenomenal. The speed was fantastic too, so fast from a standing start.
Worst - running costs and the interior. Although as I say I loved the carbon interior and I had red leather which made it less bland than black/black


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, yeah the CSL's make a huge difference to the looks, your one looks great!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Danny , look out for early Cayman's and the dreaded rear main oil seals , engine wise these are not as reliable as the badge would suggest , be careful out there. They do handle very well indeed but because they are so composed they can feel a little flat in my experience so if going for one of these ensure it's an S model.

As for the Z4M , I agree with the other guys , a stunning looking car especially with the CSL wheels , IMO the best ever looking BMW but having driven a few of these I found them very very stiff on the road , I believe that many an owner has changed the springs to Eibach and also changed the front strut brace for noticeable improvements but perhaps a search on a BMW site would help with that info.

So that leaves the TTS , without a doubt the most usable of all the cars you mention and with a simple stage 1 remap , a very quick car indeed. But perhaps not as exciting as the others and certainly doesn't sound as good but as an all rounder it would take some beating in the 15k price range.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

If I was in the same position and the car was going to be a daily driver then the TTS would get my money.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Noted above comments being accurate.

What do you want from the car OP?

If you want a finely balanced driving tool, then it's the Cayman.

If you want aural drama, and good old tail wagging brute force its the M

If you want a fast point to point car, but ultimately dull drive its the TTS

Your pick matey


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Danny , look out for early Cayman's and the dreaded rear main oil seals , engine wise these are not as reliable as the badge would suggest , be careful out there. They do handle very well indeed but because they are so composed they can feel a little flat in my experience so if going for one of these ensure it's an S model.
> 
> As for the Z4M , I agree with the other guys , a stunning looking car especially with the CSL wheels , IMO the best ever looking BMW but having driven a few of these I found them very very stiff on the road , I believe that many an owner has changed the springs to Eibach and also changed the front strut brace for noticeable improvements but perhaps a search on a BMW site would help with that info.
> 
> So that leaves the TTS , without a doubt the most usable of all the cars you mention and with a simple stage 1 remap , a very quick car indeed. But perhaps not as exciting as the others and certainly doesn't sound as good but as an all rounder it would take some beating in the 15k price range.


Seriously Neil..You would take a TTS over a nice Caymen S ...  :wink: Id take the porker all day long. Awesome car.

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah I would Damo , Cayman's are not the best news in the trade unless later models , the engine woes are a serious issue and if I'm honest I think the old shape Cayman is all wrong style wise unlike the new one which looks stunning IMO , and also even the S model feels only just quick enough but as a plus point it's got great steering and is very composed.

But I would prefer a mapped TTS black edition all day long.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Yeah I would Damo , Cayman's are not the best news in the trade unless later models , the engine woes are a serious issue and if I'm honest I think the old shape Cayman is all wrong style wise unlike the new one which looks stunning IMO , and also even the S model feels only just quick enough but as a plus point it's got great steering and is very composed.
> 
> But I would prefer a mapped TTS black edition all day long.


Actually after a nights sleep and a clearer head i agree.. Something quirky ugly about the mk1 caymen. :? I was implying a later caymen though..without engine trouble woes, but still. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I remember a track day last year keeping up with a 2011 Cayman R in my old S3 BT easily , the R did look a lot better though but I really love the new shape car , the best looking current porker IMO.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes indeed the new Caymen is a thing of beauty now. Just an awesome all round handling coupe with great steering feel. 

Damien.


----------



## badbob (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm struggling to decide between a Z4M and a TTS at the moment too. The TTS is winning at the moment though


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Funnily enough, I was talking to a customer of mine the other day and he spoke VERY highly of the Z4M. For unadulterated driving performance, for not a massive amount of money, he said it was a real contender.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

badbob said:


> I'm struggling to decide between a Z4M and a TTS at the moment too. The TTS is winning at the moment though


This is the problem I am having as the TTS is the best all rounder, probably the fastest once mapped to, its just (dare I say it on here lol) only a mk2 TT, and looks far too similar to the TDI variant :lol: as such it doesn't shout class sporty coupe or is individual...

Some nice points made so far though so I am going to keep on thinking.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I fancy a TTS roadster next but I'm going to wait to see what impact the MK3 has on MK2 prices.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Danny1 said:


> badbob said:
> 
> 
> > I'm struggling to decide between a Z4M and a TTS at the moment too. The TTS is winning at the moment though
> ...


It does in a colour such as Sprint Blue :roll:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I know what you are saying, I don't think any TT stands out as there are so many on the roads.

The RS did until they released the Amplified / Special edition TTS.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I had a Z4M for about 12 months after I sold my tuned 225 TT.

Never really gelled with it. A very quick point to point car, great noise and amusing to drive. Lots of interior rattles (Rag top) were a pain in the ass, especially in the winter and the running costs were crippling. Rear tyres £200+ each, tax was £500 a year, insurance was £900+ (I was a few years younger back then) and mods weren't really an option due to cost. I averaged 18 mpg on my commute through town and the love just wasn't there.

It would make a fantastic weekend car, but it didn't quite work for me as a daily.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Out of those 3, the Cayman S without a 2nd thought as it's the only Sports car in your selection.


----------



## Kev1387 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Danny what did you get in the end?

I'm in a similar position to you but I already have a Cayman S and looking to sell it, to either get a TTS or Z4M coupe


----------

